# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  كيف تتصرف اذا اكتشفت انك انخدعت؟

## هدوء عاصف

*
كيف تتصرف اذا اكتشفت انك انخدعت؟



كثيرا ما يتسرع الواحد منا عندما يرغب في شراء أو في تحقيق أمر ما، وكثيرا ما يعمي هذا التسرع عيوننا عن التفاصيل ونكون في حالة لهفة من شدة رغبتنا لحيازة أمر ما، ونكتشف بعد ذلك اننا تعرضنا لعملية خداع، وان مقتنياتنا لا تنسجم ولا تتوافق مع رغباتنا ؟!
قد ننخدع في شراء أمور صغيرة، وثمنها بسيط، وقد ننخدع بأخرى تكون تكاليفها باهظة ومؤلمة، وقد ننخدع لدى شرائنا كيلو لحمة او غرض ما .. وقد ننخدع في شراء كاميرا أو سيارة أو منزل ويبقى السؤال كيف نتصرف؟

نناقش اليوم ونسأل: كيف تتصرف اذا اكتشفت انك تعرضت للخداع؟ هل تعاود الأمر الذي اشتريته؟ هل تتخذ قرارا بأن لا تتعامل مع من غشك؟ هل تسكت على حقك؟ هل تتصرف بعنف؟ شو رايك..؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
المفروض لما نقرر نشتري شي يكون عندنا خلفيه عنه ونعرف المواصفات و الاسعار 
هلا لو صار هاد الشي رح يكون درس جديد وتجربه جديده لزيده لرصيدي المعرفي 
لو نخدعت بشي وفيني رجعه اكيد رح رجعه ومارح اتعامل معه مره تانيه 
بس على الأغلب لكل زبون انتمائاته يلي صعب يغيره ولكل مؤسسة سمعة سوقيه صعب تفرط فيها بسهوله 
الموضوع نسبي حسب الشي وسعره ومكانه والشخص 

مشكور هدوء 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور هدوء 

جد موضوع يمكن بوقته لانه حاليا بنعيش كثير من الخداع والغش بالبيع 
انعدمت الثقة بين البائع والمشتري واذا حصلت الثقة لازم بضل في تخوف بمرحلة مابعد البيع 

دائما باي شي نشتريه من اي جهة لازم مانركز بس على خدمة ماقبل البيع لازم يكون الاهم التركيز على مابعد البيع ولو رح نلاقي نفس الخدمة ماقبل البيع هي نفسها مابعد البيع اكيد مارح نتغلب بشي 

في حال اخذنا شي واكتشفنا فيو الخداع مارح يكون قدامنا خيارات كثير 
يمكن اول خيار بيخطر ببالنا استرجاع الشي لصاحبه مااتقبل هالشي خلص بننهي تعاملنا معاه وبنحاول نشوف شخص ثاني يكون على ثقة 



مشكور هدوء مرة ثانية

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كيف تتصرف اذا اكتشفت انك تعرضت للخداع؟ 
لا اعلم يمكن ان يتملكني شعور غريب افقد فيه السيطرة على نفسي 

هل تعاود الأمر الذي اشتريته؟
طبعا لا لا يمكن ذلك 

 هل تتخذ قرارا بأن لا تتعامل مع من غشك؟ 
طبعا اكيد مستحيل ارجع اتعامل معه 

هل تسكت على حقك؟ 
لا ممكن اني اعمل اي شي لكي ارد الصاع صاعين لمن خدعني 
هل تتصرف بعنف؟ شو رايك..؟
هو ليس تصرف بعنف وانما رح ارد عليه بنفس الطريقة التي عاملني بها

----------

